

If you get malware, it’s virtually certain it’s your fault?  - FSecurePal
http://billmullins.wordpress.com/2011/05/28/scareware-is-everywhere-as-mac-users-just-found-out/

======
tobylane
My thought (with no research done) is, Mac malware is 90% phishing/user
tricking, 9.99% Word macros and 0.01% possibly real (it can happen, it just so
rarely does, and it can be something unix-wide). Windows is 70% user tricking,
25% because (nearly?) everything is run with admin privileges, and 5% zero-
day/could attack an unprivileged account.

I'd like to know where I'm wrong so I can comfortably tell people this.

